# Matchmaking service alert On Xbox 360



## ThortoWage (Aug 18, 2011)

I need help fixing my xbox 360 connection. When I test my connection it would say matchmaking service alert. Now I did set my Port-forwarding on the modem I have (ATT 7550 Netgear). Now it would work fine most days and not other days.

But I'm welling to do what it takes in order to stop the Network errors and matchmaking while playing GTA 5 & 2k11 team up. :banghead::4-dontkno


----------

